# Inexpensive but sturdy banquet tables?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

A birch or luan ply would work. Add a solid wood edging around the perimeter to cap the ply edges and you should be fine.
Ron


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

A pair of two drawer file cabinets with a hollow core door on top makes a good desk, with plenty of drawer space; just something to consider.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

If you're considering the folding legs from Lowes, I would get a 2/0 x 6/6 flush Luan door and mount the legs to it.

Quick, cheap and easy.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Outside the box ideas:

You might be able to just buy a tabletop (or table) from Ikea for the cost of your materials. They always have tabletops in their clearance cash-n-carry section that can be had for a couple bucks. 

Laminate countertop off-the-rack from your local box store, or a clearance store (like HOBO, if you have one). I think the last 6' section I bought (for my garage) was like $10.


----------

